# Homemade Humidors



## Unk (Apr 21, 2018)

I would love to see what other craftsman are building to keep their cigars cozy. Attached are two pictures of the same closet. One side is for cigars, the other for wine. Constructed completely of Spanish Cedar aside from the floor. I keep her around 67/67. It has been in operation for 9-10 months so far. Temp is controlled by a homemade peltier unit and humidifier is homemade from a 5 gallon bucket. I also have a HEPA filter that runs for 30 minutes every 3 hours so hopefully I will never have any mold issues.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

That is a great setup man! Well stocked also! Someday I hope to build one with my Dad....you gave me inspiration!


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Nice set up you have.

Could you give some more details on your temp control?


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

I am curious as well @ForMud. Would love to understand more on the temp control. What are you using to control the peltier @Unk?


----------



## Unk (Apr 21, 2018)

The temperature is managed by a controller I purchased off Amazon, I believe Inkbird brand. I set the temp range I want it to maintain, the power supply for my cooler plugs into the Inkbird and the Inkbird plugs into the wall. Very simple. Mine only does one function. You have to set it to either cool or heat mode. I dont have to worry about the closet getting too cold and dont need a heating function. 

I built the peltier system myself so I'm not sure about what options are available on the market for those. I can go into further detail on the system if anyone is curious.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

looks awesome


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

Unk said:


> The temperature is managed by a controller I purchased off Amazon, I believe Inkbird brand. I set the temp range I want it to maintain, the power supply for my cooler plugs into the Inkbird and the Inkbird plugs into the wall. Very simple. Mine only does one function. You have to set it to either cool or heat mode. I dont have to worry about the closet getting too cold and dont need a heating function.
> 
> I built the peltier system myself so I'm not sure about what options are available on the market for those. I can go into further detail on the system if anyone is curious.


I would love to hear more and even see some pics as well. I am an electronics nerd and love making things from scratch. I am a maintenance tech for a living and specialize in electronics on the machinery. Made a data logger for a whole line of equipment at work. PLC controlled and tied into the machines to keep unit and cycle counts


----------



## Unk (Apr 21, 2018)

PanzaVerde said:


> I would love to hear more and even see some pics as well. I am an electronics nerd and love making things from scratch. I am a maintenance tech for a living and specialize in electronics on the machinery. Made a data logger for a whole line of equipment at work. PLC controlled and tied into the machines to keep unit and cycle counts


Similar background myself. It is fairly basic stuff but I will take a couple photos and give some details when I get the chance.


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

​


Unk said:


> The temperature is managed by a controller I purchased off Amazon, I believe Inkbird brand. I set the temp range I want it to maintain, the power supply for my cooler plugs into the Inkbird and the Inkbird plugs into the wall. Very simple. Mine only does one function. You have to set it to either cool or heat mode. I dont have to worry about the closet getting too cold and dont need a heating function.
> 
> I built the peltier system myself so I'm not sure about what options are available on the market for those. I can go into further detail on the system if anyone is curious.


Defiantly interested.


----------



## Losingawholeyear (Mar 15, 2019)

Converted a closet under the staircase, glass door. Used shoe racks since they were much cheaper than buying cedar shelves.


----------

